# Pouring cement



## fisher47 (Nov 19, 2005)

I want to pour cement to create a back patio.

What steps do I need to do before I actually pour the cement?

Do I need to go over the soil with a steam roller or anything or pat it down or prep the soil at all before pouring it?


----------



## Gary (Nov 27, 2005)

You need to dig out the sod and backfill the area with Gravel (I use c-6 or road mix) that packs very well. Make sure it's level and pack it down well. Best way is to rent a packer to get a good firm base. Then form it up and pour.

That is a very, very brief description. If you've never done it before it may pay you to find someone to help you that has experience pouring concrete. Once you start pouring you have a small window of time to get it screeded, troweled flat and finished. If all the preparations up to the point of actually pouring aren't right, you'll have a mess on your hands. 

Hope this helps.


----------

